# Some gas lines for the float house



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

The spider hole under the pier. Not very fun to work under here. High tide water to the left. At low tide it's a mud flat.









Ladder out in the muck. Work float parked in the mud at left. This mud tries to suck your boots off with every step It's insanely difficult to get anything done in it.









Muck boots. When you're out in the 8" to 12" or deeper muck it sometimes takes minutes to free up your boots to take a step. Then you discover that the ladder is still stuck, so you free that up and then realize your boots are stuck again. Very frustrating and tiring. Once I got my pipe to the end of the pier I gave up and waited for high tide so I could use the work float. The float has its own problems, but it's still way faster than slogging through the muck. :laughing:









View from top of ramp at low tide. New house will sit in the empty lot (where the canoe is).










You can see all the boot holes from my thrashing around. This is just about when I gave up and waited for high tide.










The work float. Kind of a pain to gasfit off. It wanders around unless tied up tight. Some places I was working it couldn't be tied securely, so I just lived with it moving around.










For more pics go here. It's an experimental TiddlyWiki site I'm tinkering with.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks nasty. 

:icon_wink:Can't tell you the last time I saw a wooden ladder!
At least it's biodegradeable if you decide to abandon it!:laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

The job looks nasty but the scenery is spectacular!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's to cool. :icon_biggrin: I wonder if you could make something like a snowshoe but for mud ? 
p. s. I have a boot that's a sock sucker.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

100 Watt said:


> Looks nasty.


 It is. At least it doesn't stink. :laughing:



> :icon_wink:Can't tell you the last time I saw a wooden ladder!
> At least it's biodegradeable if you decide to abandon it!:laughing:


I hate aluminum and fiberglass ladders. Aluminums are mostly weak and wobbly. Fiberglass are heavy. And you can't pound nails into either of them to hang things. I go out of my way to get good wood ladders, and I run them till they can't be repaired anymore.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

suzie said:


> ... but the scenery is spectacular!


It is nice, isn't it? There's a whole bunch of city over there toward the mountains but you can't see it from here. That place is about a block and half from my house. I don't live on the river, but it's right there.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Sure is pretty there. The mud work kills it tho!

So your a computer programmer also?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> So your a computer programmer also?


I like to tinker with various languages. It's been a hobby since the late 70's. Did one small niche commercial program in the 80's (hex/disk editor in 100% assembler - FAST for its time). Of course it got totally pirated instantly and I never made a dime. :laughing: Didn't care - I wrote it for me. These days I play with microcontrollers of all types (and a little web-dev and Linux programming). They're cool - they're in almost everything we use now.


----------

